# Aston Martin DBS rescued - Beau Technique - Polish Angel Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Yet another vehicle to keep us entertained. This one is a bit more short and sweet. Vehicle in question is an Aston Martin DBS V12. Stunning looking car but required a freshen up style detail. Usual wash preparation undertaken and fully decontaminated then into the workshop for a check up prior to undertaking any forms of paint correction work. It saddens me how these type of vehicles let alone any type of vehicle fall foul to the hands of the poorly skilled individuals that clone everything with a smoke n mirror approach to detailing as you will see here poorly masked areas, Heavy cut marring and even total strike through…




























Now far from me to ever claim of being the best but how some can charge premiums. State they are where they are for working hard and being one of the best and to leave such poor foot prints in the sand beats the  out of me. Anywho, Onward as they say…

Engine compartment had a nice refresh dressed in Carpro pearl 50:50 and painted surfaces with Valetpro citrus bling…




























Wheels were sealed with Sonax extreme wheel sealant, Tyres with Autoglym rubber cleaner plus…



















Interior had a complete interior valet…




























Now on to the paintwork. 
Items used for correction:

Rupes lhr15 bigfoot
Rupes lhr 75r mini
Flex pe14-2 150 rotary
Lake Country ccs blue, black and white pads ( full size and spot pads )
Rupes microfibre discs
Scholl Concepts S17+
Polish Angel invincible primer
Chemical guys hex logic white pads

Boot lid before...



















After...










Rear quarter before…



















After…




























Upper rear quarter before…










After…










Rear light unit before…










After…










Rear bumper before…



















After…



















Petty much a heavy challenge due to varying paint thickness levels from the aftermath of the previous hacking this poor car had coupled with numbers of RDS which were far too deep to do anything more than round the edges of. It now shines like a good 'un with a stripped back old and traditional finish with Polish Angel majesty de passion carnauba wax topped with Polish Angel connoisseur rapid waxx.














































Alas, No pictures outside the workshop so the client kindly forwarded a handful once back at his home…





































Thanks for looking.​


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice, good write up with sharp pictures, paint looks amazing under the light. This should be a template for anyone wanting to know how to do a write up.


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice write up! Can you tell me what / how you cleaned the Alcantara with? Was it just a case of giving it a brush/Hoover or do you use products on it?
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work as always bro, looking a million bucks now


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Top job. Stunning car.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunning car, nice work.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow that looks good, lovely reminder of why a black DBS is on my lotto list. I can't think of a more fitting LSP than Polish Angel for a car of such a high calibre


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very impressive work and a great write up.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car these. Nice job Scott.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

wow :thumb: stunning


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous!! :argie: :argie: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

muzzer42 said:


> Nice, good write up with sharp pictures, paint looks amazing under the light. This should be a template for anyone wanting to know how to do a write up.


Thanks. Not one of my most extensives write up's but I seldom rarely get time to go mad with the camera these days due to work load.



Wicksy999 said:


> Nice write up! Can you tell me what / how you cleaned the Alcantara with? Was it just a case of giving it a brush/Hoover or do you use products on it?
> Cheers,
> Paul


Interior was pretty much clean albeit needing dusting and the odd mark removed from carpets. The alcantara was clean so hoovered with a soft brush attachment only in this instance.



stangalang said:


> Top work as always bro, looking a million bucks now





WAZ92 said:


> Top job. Stunning car.





Jord said:


> Stunning car, nice work.





ocdetailer said:


> Wow that looks good, lovely reminder of why a black DBS is on my lotto list. I can't think of a more fitting LSP than Polish Angel for a car of such a high calibre





Bill58 said:


> Very impressive work and a great write up.





JBirchy said:


> Stunning car these. Nice job Scott.





Ed_VeeDub said:


> wow :thumb: stunning





SBM said:


> Fabulous!! :argie: :argie: :thumb: :thumb:


Thanks for the comments and glad you enjoyed.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice as normal Scott, the full car shots in the workshop look awesome mate shows the quality of workmanship :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work mate.. to be fair didnt look as bad as some have but at least you got it look sweet.

I hope hes getting you to keep on top of it.

Hope your good bud... 

PaulN


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work on such a beautiful car! It's now looking like it should mate, well done! 

Love that red flake in the paint too!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Very nice job:thumb:





unique detail said:


> Very nice as normal Scott, the full car shots in the workshop look awesome mate shows the quality of workmanship :thumb:





-Raven- said:


> Great work on such a beautiful car! It's now looking like it should mate, well done!
> 
> Love that red flake in the paint too!


Thanks people.



PaulN said:


> Smashing work mate.. to be fair didnt look as bad as some have but at least you got it look sweet.
> 
> I hope hes getting you to keep on top of it.
> 
> ...


The over all car wasn't a disaster Paul. It was more so the fact that it had been mistreated previously and areas had been made significantly thin coupled with wool marring drop back, strike through and failed long term coatings. In fairness, Had the car come to me first time it may of been a different story.

All good here mate.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Ahh, beautiful car!

Top work alright...


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful car, looking as is should thanks to you.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aston looks Ace now!

Would be interested to know how you rate the Sonax wheel sealant?

Regards, Jon


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Aston should be paying you for making one of their cars look that good :buffer:
Daz


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nico1970 said:


> Ahh, beautiful car!
> 
> Top work alright...


:thumb:



gibbo555 said:


> Beautiful car, looking as is should thanks to you.


Thanks.



JDO330 said:


> Aston looks Ace now!
> 
> Would be interested to know how you rate the Sonax wheel sealant?
> 
> Regards, Jon


Cheers. The Sonax wheel sealant is pretty much a force to be reckoned with. Quick and simple. Leaves the painted surface with high gloss and slick finish. Carried out a number of chemical trials to see how it holds up and pretty much is happy with anything thrown at it with zero failure at 4 months on average.



zippo said:


> Aston should be paying you for making one of their cars look that good :buffer:
> Daz


This was by far from miraculous giving the defects present coupled with areas which had been excessively thinned from previous detailing undertaken elsewhere but thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work. Cracking car.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice job, It's the sound they make that I love to hear.


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

:argie: Beautiful As(s)ton.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always buddy, Beau tiful work :thumb: ..


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Outstanding work. No hiding poor workmanship in those before and afters neither! Top job!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

drool - lovely clean up. my buddy was planning on getting one of these but a baby came along instead ha.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning work Scott, although did not expect anything less.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovely car and stunning work - you need to get the owner to bin those horrible mats though...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

taz007 said:


> drool - lovely clean up. my buddy was planning on getting one of these but a baby came along instead ha.


These things happen and priorities change. Very nice car.



caledonia said:


> Stunning work Scott, although did not expect anything less.


Thanks Gordon.



m4rkymark said:


> Lovely car and stunning work - you need to get the owner to bin those horrible mats though...


Thanks but the mats are factory genuine ones for this particular model.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Scott , that DBS looks the part now after you TLC :thumb:

Mario


----------

